
GraphQL's Greatest Architectural Advantages - stemmlerjs
https://khalilstemmler.com/articles/graphql/graphql-architectural-advantages/
======
bellsandwhis
I would also say that GraphQL fosters [Design by
contract]([https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Design_by_contract](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Design_by_contract)).
Backend developers have a single functional contract to adhere to. That's one
other thing that it has over REST, especially when there aren't standardized
responses.

